# seatpost to fit Prologo Zero Degree in 2011 Tarmac comp



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi mates!, i bought a prologo zero degree saddle last week, i tried to fit it in a Pro Stealth Evo seatpost but the Nack oval carbon rails doesn't fit properly in that seatpost, dou you now another one better to fit this saddle???, i heard about Easton ec 90, but i'm not sure and i dont want to spend more money in a post that doesnt fit ok
Thanks!!!


----------

